# Frequenzumformer/Motor für 48V DC/AC?



## Sam075 (14 Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der suche nach einem Umrichter, der mit 48V DC arbeitet, bzw einen Drehstrommotor für dieselbe Spannung. 
Hat jemand schon mit solchen Komponenten Kontakt gehabt?
Wer baut solche Dinger?
Danke


----------



## Stromer (14 Februar 2007)

Du schreibst wenig über die Leistung.

Aber die kann ja nicht sooooo groß sei. Also schau mal im Gabelstablerbereich nach, was es neues gibt. Die bauen und entwickeln solche Antriebe. 
Meines Wissens ist in Kaiserslautern eine Firma die so was entwickelt, lass halt mal Google drüberscannen.


----------



## Sam075 (14 Februar 2007)

So 2x3 KW sollten es schon sein!


----------



## Martin007 (14 Februar 2007)

Hallo Sam075

3kw bei 48V sind ja schon über 60A.

Bei 48V DC brauchst du einem Drehstrommotor mit einer Nennspannung von ca. 30V AC.

Hier ein paar Lins zu Herstellern/Vertieb.

http://www*.*atech-antriebstechnik.de/index2.html?frame=async.html 

http://www.schwarzmueller.de/home.html 

http://www.schabmueller.de/html/produkte.htm 

http://www.dmcde.de/

http://www.heftruck-systemen.de/

Zu der Steuerung braucht man dann noch den passenden Motor und meistens eine Programiergegät für die Steuerung.

Wilst du mit zwei Antrieben ein Fahrzeug antreiben, dann schau dir auch die Dual Steuerungen an.

@Stromer
Ein 15 bis 20kW Antrieb ist bei 48V DC kein grosses Problem.

Martin


----------



## Stromer (14 Februar 2007)

Martin007 schrieb:


> @Stromer
> Ein 15 bis 20kW Antrieb ist bei 48V DC kein grosses Problem.
> 
> Martin


Ich habe auch nicht geschrieben dass 15-20kw groß sind, es war nur eine dezente Frage mit dem "soooooo groß"
Motore mit 1MW sind für mich auch noch nicht sooo groß, aber das betrifft halt nur die Motore, nicht die Ansteuerung.


----------



## Sam075 (15 Februar 2007)

Danke für die guten Tips!!!
Sam


----------

